# please help, stolen reptiles



## xx-Charlie-xx

today (16.01.2008) between 3pm and 4:30pm while we were out walking the dogs we were broken into and had 2 adult boscs stolen from there vivs in our living room. one is male the other is female, both just over 3ft, unfortunatly they have no distinguishing markings. police have be informaed but as usual were no help. if anyone hears of any or sees and for sale that sound abit suspicious please please contact me with any information you may have. thank you

charlie


----------



## freekygeeky

bloody hell
im really sorry 
police eh?
i woudl advise u to look on all the reptile claassifdes - you can fined on the web - you will reconise them

i woudl also put this in off topic as lots of people will see it


----------



## Athravan

Did they take anything ele - like valuables, electricals etc. or were they just targeting the boscs? They're not exactly high value so If that's all that was taken I would look at any one you might have had an argument with lately or anyone you might have given your address to who was interested in them... it's a strange thing to steal!

Hope you get them back.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Go to the local rep shops tell them whats happend, the people/person will probably try to sell them there


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

nothing of any sentimental value, a new portable tv, dvd player, ad my handbag.


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

> I would look at any one you might have had an argument with lately or anyone you might have given your address to who was interested in them... it's a strange thing to steal!


i agree, cant think of anyone ive really had any serious arguements with. only a few people of the forum also been to my house. i obviously dont think its anyone off here but just saying.


----------



## The Fool

It might be.

Hope you find them,i hate things like this


----------



## Zak

Where abouts are you from sorry? Will obviously keep my eyes and ears open next time at rep shop.


----------



## Dirtydozen

so sorry to hear this, cant see anyone breaking in just for them, they have prob seen them and thought yeah lets have them they must be worth summat, all you could do is keep your eyes out in the papers etc and ask at all local shops


----------



## Raeven

Thats terrible news Charlie. Sounds like opportunist young burglars as they took small easy to carry stuff and maybe more than one if they took the 2 boscs. It maybe they thought they would fetch more money than they are worth. Jungle-fever was right about contacting rep shops if they are not herpers they wont know where to advertise and will probably want rid quickly. I hope you are able to trace them quickly, but preferably after they have received a bite or two from your little guys.


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

im from leicestershire, the police said they were possibly stolen to order as they doubt someone would take them on impulse. i dont care why they were taken i just want them back. a "no questions asked" reward for any info leading to the return of my babies


----------



## bluetongued

So sorry...and I hope you get them back.

I sold some things on ebay last year that were pick up only....one guy who turned up was a complete crack pot and we had some real trouble with him the weeks following......scared the shit out of me, I have children and some nice reptiles he seemed to take a lot of interest in!!

I am really wary now and would rather meet people at the garage or sainsburys down the town than let them come to our house.



Sorry again.....bloody gits!!!


----------



## ditta

aaww charlie, im so sorry, what a terrible thing to happen, if there is anything we can do to help please let us know, hugs to you all


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

thank you ditta hun, some people have no morals. it really does sicken me. :censor:


----------



## daisyleo

As I said to Charlie when she told me what had happened this is a new house she is in so it's not like all the neighbours know what she keeps and also she hasn't had THAT many people visit so if it is someone that knows about the boscs it is someone she knows, which is awful!!!
I hope you manage to get them back hun


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

thank you hun


----------



## Zak

Im Worcestershire so not directly close but will check and inform all my local reptile shops incase they try and get rid of them outside the county.

If it was up to me when these guy were found theyd have their hands removed for stealing things that arent theres and beloved pets.


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

if they are men it will be more than there hands i cut off :whistling2:


----------



## miffikins

Thats awful!! I'm so sorry! My guess is that they saw them, "look big lizards, they're cool/worth a bit", could be wrong.....

I don't know what I'd do if that happened to me. Definatly ring round local rep shops and normal pet shops too.

Some people are utter s*ds arn't they!!!

Really hope they turn up hun

: victory:


----------



## chellenjon

i can't believe that!! i really hope you get them back, i'd go knocking on doors to see if anyone saw anything coz they must have drawn attention to themselves, it might also be worth putting it in local press you never know it's worth a try. good luck!!!


----------



## Jade01

ill keep my ears and eyes open 

aww how horrid, i really hope that you get them back. xx


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

i have been round all the neighboros, apparently no1 saw anything, no vans, large cars or even people acting suspiciously, behind my house is a dirt track and fields and seeing as they came through the back door im guessing they left through the fields.


----------



## freekygeeky

xx-Charlie-xx said:


> i have been round all the neighboros, apparently no1 saw anything, no vans, large cars or even people acting suspiciously, behind my house is a dirt track and fields and seeing as they came through the back door im guessing they left through the fields.



i coudl go to the local papers - post adds - someone will come forward.
im sure.


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

how do i contact the papers? i always assumed with cases of thefts it was the police who contacted the papers


----------



## freekygeeky

pah ... lol
no erm dont know what your local papers are - but if it was me - i woudl just plum it in to google..


or if u get them they will ahve numbers on the back of the paper


xx-Charlie-xx said:


> how do i contact the papers? i always assumed with cases of thefts it was the police who contacted the papers


----------



## Daredevil

What did they take the Boscs in?? Maybe then you might no what form of transport they may have used!! Just a suggestion!!: victory:

Thieving sh*ts!!:bash:


----------



## chellenjon

if you get a free paper through your door they'd be the best to contact, if not there should be one for your area, we have the derbyshire times and every scandal is posted in there, you should be able to find contact numbers on google.


----------



## Diablo

If they have taken the bosc's on impulse then put ads in local shop windows also phone the council and ask for the animal welfare officer. Also say to the police that the lizards are dangerous if in the wrong hands. Also if they do not respond to that take it to the local papers. Im praying that the people who have taken them don't release them into the wild.


----------



## asm1006

I so feel for you
Makes me think twice about having people round mine I haven't met before.
Makes me sick you must have felt dreadful when u realised. Evil gits they are not thinking about the animals at all. Best of luck.xxx


----------



## linda.t

i'm so sorry hope u get them back soon,i think u can just ring your local paper and they will most likely do a story.


----------



## Tomcat

Sorry to hear that. 

I agree with the below statement. If you tell the police they are dangerouse in the wrong hands, then the cops should take it more seriously. Also post in the shop windows as they are always good. Mabey make a false ad in the paper claiming to want a pair of boscs. But a good price, then ask to go and see them. If they are the ones, You will no, and then the police can get them. Or if you dont mind paying, which i doubt you would, buy them for their welbeing and get the police involved for a court case?



Diablo said:


> If they have taken the bosc's on impulse then put ads in local shop windows also phone the council and ask for the animal welfare officer. Also say to the police that the lizards are dangerous if in the wrong hands. Also if they do not respond to that take it to the local papers. Im praying that the people who have taken them don't release them into the wild.


----------



## kaimarion

One sec would the Boscs not go mental when someone just grabbed them???


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

really dont know, no1 else apart from my family has ever handled them but they are very tame.


----------



## Moshpitviper

I dont believe for a second that a non keeper would reach into a cage with a large bosc in it. i reckon its someone who knows of you, as said before possibly through a shop? do your neighbours know you have reps? if they do then the culprits are probably fairly local.

Gutted for you i really am.


----------



## kaimarion

Hmmmmm they could have scratched or bit one of them........
Anyway sorry to hear about what has happened to you it must suck serious dogs balls.


----------



## leogirl

i really sorry to hear that  i cant believe some people ... hope you get them back


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

i think its someone who knows us. i dont think anyone would go into a viv with any unknown animal especially 3ft+ lizards. we have been checking gardens just incase maybe they were just let out as a joke but to be honest when i let them out they only go on the sofa they dont like to venture too far.


----------



## Reptilover

OMG :censor: :censor: NO NEED AT ALL.

Now iv stopped raving ill say am sorry for whats happened. a bet ur well cheesed off. Strange thing to nick! and that realy wasnt a surprise that police dint help!


----------



## linda.t

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> I dont believe for a second that a non keeper would reach into a cage with a large bosc in it. i reckon its someone who knows of you, as said before possibly through a shop? do your neighbours know you have reps? if they do then the culprits are probably fairly local.
> 
> Gutted for you i really am.


i agree not many people will hold or even pick one up.


----------



## miffikins

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> I dont believe for a second that a non keeper would reach into a cage with a large bosc in it
> 
> 
> 
> Very true....I would definatly mention to the police that they are potentially dangerous in the wrong hands or if they feel threatened. It may make them think about it more.
> 
> I can't even comprehend someone doing this. Its crap enough for people to steal possessions, but pets, its just disgusting.
> 
> Really hope they are found
> 
> : victory:
Click to expand...


----------



## feorag

OMG that's dreadful! You must be worried to death about them!

I'm with the 'stress to the police that they could be dangerous in the wrong hands'!

And I'm also with the 'go to the local paper and get some publicity. Ask the paper to print that you will take them back with no repercussions on the thieves, you just want them back safely'

Finally, I also thought "would an opportunist thief put their hands in a viv and take out 2 boscs unless they knew what they were and knew they were very tame???"

What a nightmare for you!


----------



## skimsa

OMG charlie just seen this threat 

I'm so sorry i cant believe it. It has been heard of before a friend of mine in Derby had his bosc stollen (along with other things) a couple of years ago.

Contact the police, rspca. The burton mail will post an advert if you make it sound important like their rare/dangerous.

Im off to lichfield and chase rep shops tomorrow i will tell them to keep an eye out are they adult boscs?


----------



## a.m.phibian

Firstly i'm very sorry to hear this. But a couple of points to raise...

1.) Why haven't the police taken fingerprints of the vivarium glass? I would think unless the culprit/s were wearing gloves then the glass would contain more than a slight giveaway.

2.) Take a look out of the front door. You've only moved in recently, and my suspicion is that you have been watched unloading your belongings etc. By a neighbour? Possibly but doubtful, alot of thieves work in a way where they keep an eye on a house once the 'Sold' sign has gone up (presuming you bought it). Nevertheless, they watch for a couple of weeks and track your daily routines, hence they/he/she knew how long your dog walk would be etc.

3.) The offenders know you have dogs. That's why they knew when to strike, when it was safe for them. Dogs are a formidable asset in keeping burglers at bay, so they knew not to break in when they were around.

I hope you get them back where they belong soon, all the best : )

P.s Get it in the dailys, local jounalists would bite your hands off to get a story about 2 blood thirsty giant lizards being stolen ; ) , and would force the police to make this crime a higher issue for them. Police don't like being seen to fail people.


----------



## louie

Very sorry to hear that some mindless ba***rd has stolen some of your reps. This is just a thought but take a look in your local adtrader as I have heard of people stealing dogs and putting them in the free adds?

Take Care


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

> 1.) Why haven't the police taken fingerprints of the vivarium glass? I would think unless the culprit/s were wearing gloves then the glass would contain more than a slight giveaway.


i was told the police would be round the take fingerprints but apparently because it isnt a main priority case they cant give me and exact time they will be round


----------



## MSL

1) definately call the police and insist that they come and print, dont let them fob you off with, it's not policy, ask to speak to the Detective inspector in charge of the crime management unit or in charge of the Burglary squad if they have one.
Tell them you are going to have huge publicity and that Boscs are extremely dangerous in the wrong hands, we wouldn't want a child getting hurt would we?
2) e-mail the local papers.......you want loads of publicity, if i remember correctly the Leicester Mercury isn't exactly buzzing with news!
3)Make a list of everyone who has been in the house since you moved
have you had any workmen, deliveries, did you have movers to move you there.?
4) can they be seen from outside, do you have a window cleaner or paper delivery person who has seen them.
5)When asking for info, just say they are are a dangerous animal, don't hint that they are worth anymoney.
6) Get in touch with anyone in Leicestershire who sells animals or is in any kind of pet trade.
I really feel for you and I really hope you get them back.


----------



## Daredevil

Burglars aren't thick!! They would have worn gloves!:whip:

I hope you get them back!! A house burglary is bad enough, but taking pets is much worse!! 

It has to be someone who knows something about reptiles otherwise they wouldn't have known if they were venemous etc. Also tell the local paper they are a potentially dangerous animal which isn't a lie!!


----------



## MSL

bradhollands999 said:


> Burglars aren't thick!! They would have worn gloves!:whip:


Burglers are thick, it just depends on the burgler.:lol2:


----------



## Issa

Also may be worth checking with any local herp society in the area to put the feelers out for any cheap/rescues that come up. I really feel for you and hope you get your babies back ok.


----------



## chellenjon

they must be clever, other people have to work for a livin! i really hope they catch whoever did this, i don't know if anyone else has mentioned it but contact your local animal welfare centre such as rspca and the council as lost pets are often taken in by someone employed by the council, clutching at straws here but i'd try anythin if it was me.


----------



## Graylord

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> I dont believe for a second that a non keeper would reach into a cage with a large bosc in it. i reckon its someone who knows of you, as said before possibly through a shop? do your neighbours know you have reps? if they do then the culprits are probably fairly local.
> 
> Gutted for you i really am.


I think this is spot on a bosc burglary with a few things taken for good measure


----------



## Bonkers!

So sorry to hear this has happened. Right I think publicising this could backfire on you because whoever has stole them could panic and just release them into the wild. Also posting up just "Bosc Wanted" adds might not be your best bet either. If they are just opportunistic hoodlums then chances are they won't know what a "bosc monitor" is so maybe you could also posts different adds saying something like, i dunno, "large lizard pair wanted" or something. Although that does sound a bit obvious. Sorry i couldn't of been more help and i hope you get your boscs back soon. 

Liam.


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

im abit worried about stating they are dangerous animals, or at least dangerous in the wrong hands. dont want the police to destroy them or question y i keep them to start with. might be wrong just nervous, worried, angry and upset so probably not thinking straight.


----------



## stephenie191

Sorry to hear that, its sounds awful and i can only imagine what kind of person/people would do such a thing :censor: :bash: 

I really hope you get them back - make sure to check the local papers too - incase they're advertised.


----------



## Zak

[email protected]

thats the email address for the user generated news on the bbc. They've got independent news sites for each area so might be worth emailing them about it perhaps?


----------



## RasperAndy

really hope you get them back, those b******ds need a good hiding, i hate theives, you work all day for your personel property and posessions and they just take it without a care in the world, they should be shot

really hope you get them back mate


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Athravan said:


> Did they take anything ele - like valuables, electricals etc. or were they just targeting the boscs? They're not exactly high value so If that's all that was taken I would look at any one you might have had an argument with lately or anyone you might have given your address to who was interested in them... it's a strange thing to steal!
> 
> Hope you get them back.


there are some thick people out there though, and some people will just see big lizard must be worth some money. im amazed at how they got 2 3ft boscs out without anyone noticin lol, not like you can hide them under your jacket is it!


----------



## the keeper

so sorry to here what's happened the best way maybe to get them back is you and other local keepers do false adds as some one has suggested act thick and ask for lizards wanted as if these t**Ts r clueless they wont know what there have just lizards to them hope u get them back and soon


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

the keeper said:


> so sorry to here what's happened the best way maybe to get them back is you and other local keepers do false adds as some one has suggested act thick and ask for lizards wanted as if these t**Ts r clueless they wont know what there have just lizards to them hope u get them back and soon


a friends iggy got stolen and she put ads out and went to police and everything, iggy turned up dumped back in her garden soon after, poor little thing had had its spines cut off though, maybe that'll happen if you put ads out etc....youll find it in your garden i mean, not that itll have summet cut off.... hope they turn up, some people are right [email protected]


----------



## daisyleo

Charlie I totally agree with not stating that they are dangerous etc as at the end of the day as much as I hope you get these little guys back in one piece it's another notch on the anti's bed post against us as rep keepers, the 'general public' and by this I mean the non rep keeping community will just say 'why the hell is she keeping such dangerous lizards' and in turn I can see all sorts going on from that, petitions from your neighbours, etc etc
I would just state that these boscs need 'specialist care' and would be dangerous left alone with small children or something like that, you need to get across about them being very strong and sometimes aggressive but we don't want to scare everyone so much we get all our pets taken from us.
DEFO get the papers involved though if you can, I see it that if it's kids (on drugs so not scared to grab them from their vivs) then they might have bites as some others have mentioned, their parents might have seen the bites and get them to come forward, or even buyers might come forward if they have a concience (sp).
I think for the next few days whenever we speak to any shop owners/fellow rep keepers we all need to mention it, no matter how far round the country 

And just to add, I SOOOOOOOO wish Tyson had of been in at the time, you know he would of bit their asses lol!!!!!


----------



## Storm Python

just how mad are people these days!!!
how the hell can you walk out of some ones house with 2 monitors under you arm and no one see or hear anything.like so many have said it looks like a reptile keeper who knows you has had them away.
not many opportunistic burglars are gonna reach in to a viv & nick a monitor. hope the loose their f###ing fingers.


----------



## RAPID-FIRE

*my 2 cents is 

i think all the advice you have had here is great advice deffo papers police rspb local rep shops local rescues ,list ppl that have handled your bosc's or been there when you have handled them 


as for being scared of telling ppl they can be dangerous in case they ask well why do you keep them ? well your answer to that is your a rep keeper with experience in the field you are well able to handle a bosc its the people that are not that are in danger of injury i have dangerous dogs ppl ask me why keep them when there known to be dangerous around kids ? my reply is the same i know my dogs and i understand the breed and there needs and i 100% trust my dogs at all times its the people that dont know how to handle the breed that are in danger i think that is a good point to defend on myself 

my love is with you *


----------



## feorag

daisyleo said:


> Charlie I totally agree with not stating that they are dangerous etc as at the end of the day as much as I hope you get these little guys back in one piece it's another notch on the anti's bed post against us as rep keepers, the 'general public' and by this I mean the non rep keeping community will just say 'why the hell is she keeping such dangerous lizards' and in turn I can see all sorts going on from that, petitions from your neighbours, etc etc
> I would just state that these boscs need 'specialist care' and would be dangerous left alone with small children or something like that, you need to get across about them being very strong and sometimes aggressive but we don't want to scare everyone so much we get all our pets taken from us.
> DEFO get the papers involved though if you can, I see it that if it's kids (on drugs so not scared to grab them from their vivs) then they might have bites as some others have mentioned, their parents might have seen the bites and get them to come forward, or even buyers might come forward if they have a concience (sp).


Just what I was going to post. I was thinking about this last night after I read through the thread and I decided that maybe "dangerous in the wrong hands", although true, could get rep keepers a bad reputation. No reason why of course except ignorance and god knows there's a lot of that in the world.

I came on this morning to post to say to the newspapers that they needed specialist care, temps, food etc and would die if not housed correctly and could inflict a nasty bite if not handled correctly - that would sound better, I think. Ask the paper to also ask people to keep a look out for a large lizard wandering loose, just in case they do (or have) dumped them.

Also you could advertise in your paper for 'lost lizard', just in case they've already been dumped. They could just have been thickos on an opportunist spree thinking "those lizards look big, I bet we could sell them for a bit!" However, the fact that you were out with your dog and the house was basically unprotected implies someone knew your circumstances.

Be careful about advertising - maybe too many sudden adverts for people looking for a pair of lizards, might look suspicious.


----------



## boabloketony

Oh no, I've only just come across this thread, you must be gutted :sad:

Thinking of you x​


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

hi, thank you all for you kind words and advice. i spent most of last night trying to decide what things to say in the advert and have decided against saying they are dangerous, and now sure who said it but im going with "they need specialist care" obviously if they arent cared for properly then chances are they will get aggressive cos they will be scared. i contact my insurance company and they will pay for advertising to get them back, ie papers, radio etc and they will also pay a 750 pound reward which i am doubling. im going out today with some posters, round the shops, pet shops, vets, notice boards etc. apparently the police are coming round this morning to "dust for prints" or whatever they call it lol. been a horrible night, its like a child going missing. wondering where they are, if they being looked after and fed. and that they are warm. i cant stand the not knowing, i just really want my babies back now.


----------



## CWD

so sorry 2 hear that but it must b some 1 that nos u have the 2 boscs and wanted them that bad they robed u theres some sad people around these days hope u get them bk


----------



## Reiyuu

I'll have a word with the rep shop we normally go to. They normally wont buy from strangers. but still. also their biggest viv is currently full of Tegu so i doubt they would take them in if they came this far.

Best wishes and good luck finding them.


----------



## Corny-Dawny

So sorry to hear of your break in. that alone must be devastating never mind what they took.
Especially your pets.
How can anyone be so cruel I hope they get bitten hard they deserve it.
Hope you get them back safely and they are still in good health.
I will keep my eyes and ears open.
Dawn


----------



## Scales and Fangs

Hi Charlie, I have just finnished reading this thread and my heart goes out to you, it really does.

I know I'm at the other end of the country but we all know that rep keepers and hobyists will travel far and wide.

I will put the word around down this way for you, let the other shops and breeders know whats happened.

I will also put something on the front page of my website for you too, contact me by PM and let me know what you want on there i.e contact details and reward etc.......

Rob.


----------



## Big Red One

Ferkin Tosspots - that's all i can say......:censor:

It's bad enough at the best of times that you get a 'standard' break in and the handbag etc is taken, but pets, nightmare.........
I really hope you get a good result here, but knowing the 'success' ? (mm) rate of burglaries in general it may not happen unfortunately. Chin up anyway and do all you can. You won't want to look back in time and think 'what if'. But at the end of the day if you follow up everything and do your best then even if they don't come back, you can at least rest easy and say you tried.
Keep us posted Charlie...


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

thank you loads to scales and fangs for advertising on their website. im off out now to do the posters etc have contact the local papers and i am awaiting return calls from them. thank you loads will msg later


----------



## Scales and Fangs

Charlie I have just published the appeal on my homepage for you, I hope it's ok, if anyone else wants to add something to their site you are more than welcome to copy and paste what I have done, I think it be better to use the same format if you do decide to add it.

Rob.


----------



## cracksolja

Thats just shit sorry for language but it is ! 

Some people are heartless obviously pets to there owners its not about money its about the joy they bring!

I hope you get them back ill be checking here often for updates! 

Absolute pricks whoever done this  good luck in your searches hope posotive news comes up!


----------



## Spikebrit

Omg, i cant belive somone would do that. Uber huggles. 

I really hope you get them returned healthy and well. The idea of having false adverts sounds good as well.

Jay


----------



## stephenie191

Please keep us updated, i'm sure you will.

Stealing somones pets is about as low as it gets :censor:


----------



## Catherine896

OMG how terrible!!
Best of luck in getting them back.


----------



## Reiyuu

I have out a notice at the top of my website for you Charlie. I'll also post on geckos unlimited as well if you havent already


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

hi, think ive covered most of the shops, been in my vets and fe local shops. tried contacting the farmer who owns the fields behind my house, hoping he gets back to me soon. police coming at 3, u know only 24hours later than they should have come!!!!! thank you for the people who have put adverts on their sites.


----------



## Graham

Also try asking in local pubs, the scuzzier the pub the better! Bartenders get to overhear all sorts of conversations, and stolen animals are often sold in pubs.
I know it's not quite the same, but I know a few people who've got their stolen dogs back this way.


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

thanks graham, never really thought to try pubs. might not be the be idea to go up to the landlord and say "hmmm this an awful pub, perfect, can i stick a poster up please":lol2:


----------



## Graham

Maybe not the best approach! But the lure of a reward to underpaid barstaff could bring results.


----------



## tarantulabarn

Absolute [email protected]@@rs!!!

Hope you hear somethin soon,

i have put an appeal on my shop homepage, signature and on my Email signature


----------



## Scales and Fangs

Good idea with the sig mate


----------



## Zak

Did you contact the BBC? Might be worth it, a slow news day could = big slot and other news companies might jump on board, wanting interviews etc.
[email protected]


----------



## Art_Gecko101

That is SO awful, i so sorry to hear that someone has stooped that low. I hope they get a nasty nite from both of them! 

I will also put an appeal on my website for you mate, it gets a bit of traffic so hopefully itll help. 
Only thing to be wary of is the actual theives coming forward to claim the reward, watch for bitten up arms!


----------



## tarantulabarn

Zak said:


> Did you contact the BBC? Might be worth it, a slow news day could = big slot and other news companies might jump on board, wanting interviews etc.
> [email protected]


Already emailed em, and papers and radio


----------



## Snakehips

I'm sorry to hear about this, if it helps I will keep my ear to the ground in this area and mention it to the pet shops, as it is not too far from Leicestershire (you never know, there are a lot of people round here that would do this sort of thing, tossers!!)

Good look in your efforts.


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

thank you for putting it on all ur sites a sigs, hopefully someone out there may know something.



> Only thing to be wary of is the actual theives coming forward to claim the reward


tbh i dont care if they do come forward an claim the reward, im half hoping they do, hence the "no questions asked". at least they will be back with me.


----------



## Diablo

Fingers crossed for you charlie


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

just checked my emails, and someone has emailed me saying "sry for ur loss, if u dont get them back i have a nice couple of babies i can do you for a good price". wat an A*hole


----------



## Diablo

xx-Charlie-xx said:


> just checked my emails, and someone has emailed me saying "sry for ur loss, if u dont get them back i have a nice couple of babies i can do you for a good price". wat an A*hole


Charlie ignore them they are morons.


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

its weird, my partner always moaned about them, never seemed bothered, but hes just as gutted as me. proves some men do have a gooey centre lol


----------



## chellenjon

aww probably the last thing you want to hear, they might not have meant to hurt your feelings though some people speak first think later! i think with all the people helping out you've got a good chance of hearing something and i really hope it all works out and you get them back where they belong!


----------



## Iliria

thats terrible!! how could anyone do that to you?


----------



## iangreentree

So so sorry hope you get them back x x x 

We had the same thing happen to us about 6 years ago where i live happened mid day with people around No one said a thing to them.
They wanted my 2 bosc's and my white bull terrier but they did know how go of a house dogs all 3 were together they stood on my viv to get away from the dogs left lots of foot prints and dna but the police did'nt want to know but as i knew the boyz in the area i found who did it and they found the inside of the boot of my car and a size 10 boot and a long walk home not worth tring to steal from me.

I can only hope you see them again 
I would speak to the local boyz who know everyone i bet they will know,well they will if you say how much u willing to pay them.
trust me it will be someone local who does it every day they just seen lizards and though money...


----------



## feorag

Good news about about the insurance company offering you a reward - if they've stolen them cos they think they're worth some money, then the reward might bring them forward.

My fingers are crossed for you. Please keep us updated on this thread so that we know what's happening.

Good luck!!!


----------



## brittone05

Aww Charlie - I am really sorry to hear your news 

Shall cross post this where I can and keep my fingers tightly crossed for thier safe return


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

just an update, no news as yet. had huge row with my partner, small thing really, he turned everything off in the boscs vivs, i went mad. probably a silly thing but kind made it feel offical that they are missing. sry having a moan. missing them loads, loving them loads, hope wherever they are they are safe, warm and well. xxxxx


----------



## linda.t

xx-Charlie-xx said:


> just an update, no news as yet. had huge row with my partner, small thing really, he turned everything off in the boscs vivs, i went mad. probably a silly thing but kind made it feel offical that they are missing. sry having a moan. missing them loads, loving them loads, hope wherever they are they are safe, warm and well. xxxxx


i think most of us can understand that i would have gone mad myself,
hope they are returned soon.


----------



## Art_Gecko101

:grouphug::grouphug: Come home soon Boscies... My thoughts are with you tonight


----------



## freekygeeky

put it up on my site too 
really hope they get back safe and well

and i hope they get scratched and bitten  - the tw*ts....

keep pressing the papers - and pubs and radio etc etc


----------



## MSL

Thoughts are with you..... will get in touch with my local reptile club and see if any ones offered any down here.

Big Hugs


----------



## Esarosa

oh charlie i've only just discovered this thread and i am sooooo very sorry to hear this has happened to you!

my thoughts are with you and your partner and i hope they are brought back to you safe and well soon.

some people make my blood boil!


----------



## K.J.Geckos

charlie im afraid i havent got any help but i want you to know my thoughts are with you.thats disgusting and i really do hope you find them.there are some bad people in this world to do something as bad as that.:bash:


----------



## RAPID-FIRE

whats the update? what have you tried so far ? i was thinking about this before and there is noway on earth this has been opportunists no way some random will put there hand in a viv with adult lizards no way at all id be ringing my friends and friends of friends and arranging visits and be very cautious about those that decline you visiting them keep your friends close but your enemies even closer 

good luck


----------



## tom1400

what a wierd thing to take. I hope you get them back. The police will probably turn around and say no point in finger prints, as if the thieves don't know how sharp there claws can be, no doubth they wore gloves, but it's always i must. 

i hope you get them back


----------



## aj2307

thinking about it, they must have some reptile knowledge or none at all, if they didn't take the vivs...all though i don't think you mentioned whether they took the vivs or not. but if they didnt take them, they must have something to keep them in. it made sense before i typed it :S


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

still no news im afraid. police did take finger prints but they didnt seem very optamistic (sp). have an appointment at the local office of the leicester mercury at 11:30. i really do believe they were stolen to order, which obviously means its someone i know which makes me feel sick. i do have an idea who could have done it but they have no reptile knowledge. i fell out with a girl quite badly and her bf is quite a nasty peice of work. but then i cant go round accusing people. i really hoped whoever stole them would have just taken the fact there is high reward, much more than they would get for them, and possibly bought them back and had the money. emailed a few of the bigger newspapers aswell just waiting to hear back from them. someone told me to contact crime watch, might consider it, dont know if its there sort of thing though. will update again later.


----------



## stephenie191

xx-Charlie-xx said:


> still no news im afraid. police did take finger prints but they didnt seem very optamistic (sp). have an appointment at the local office of the leicester mercury at 11:30. i really do believe they were stolen to order, which obviously means its someone i know which makes me feel sick. i do have an idea who could have done it but they have no reptile knowledge. i fell out with a girl quite badly and her bf is quite a nasty peice of work. but then i cant go round accusing people. i really hoped whoever stole them would have just taken the fact there is high reward, much more than they would get for them, and possibly bought them back and had the money. emailed a few of the bigger newspapers aswell just waiting to hear back from them. someone told me to contact crime watch, might consider it, dont know if its there sort of thing though. will update again later.


 
yeah i would contact everyone you can to be honest. 

I do hope the reward money gets them returned safe and sound. 

The police are usless, :censor::bash:


----------



## Esarosa

charlie i've cross posted the information onto a few forums and have a couple of people from leicester who have said they will keep their ears open. they were asking wherabouts you were in leicster tho?

n yep the police can be useless sometimes..dont get me started there


----------



## mummybear

I have only just seen this post, sorry I can't do anything to help but will keep my fingers crossed for their safe return, and what i am thinking about the person/s who have made you and possibly your babies suffer aren't safe to be posted seriously x-rated. Take care our thoughts are with you and your babies


----------



## chamman

i maybe of help pm me or ring me on the number that i pmd to you!: victory:


----------



## charlottej1983

hey, sorry to hear about your bosc's.... i own a reptile shop in worcstershire so will keep eyes and ears open! where bouts are you from??


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

chamman said:


> i maybe of help pm me or ring me on the number that i pmd to you!: victory:


thank you so so much chamman, will be over tomorrow.


----------



## chamman

no probs: victory:


----------



## Drummerkid

Put a notice on my homepage.


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

earlier today i got a call from someone in solihull saying that an adult male bosc monitor been pretty much dumped on them at there shop. then again this afternoon an adult female bosc was again dumped on a reptile shop in coventry. this is too much of a coincedence, and after pics recieved of the adult female im almost sure its her. gonna try to get a lift to coventry and solihull tomorrow to go and see them. so fingers crossed :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

o whoop good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chamman

:whistling2:does this mean i might be in for a reward?


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

99.856% sure :whistling2:


----------



## chamman

wwwwwoooooooohhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooo: victory:


----------



## Catherine896

Aww yay! So happy for you! Were they dumped at shops far from you?


----------



## chamman

Catherine896 said:


> Aww yay! So happy for you! Were they dumped at shops far from you?


there no to far at all! 30 mins away!


----------



## Catherine896

Aww, atleast they are going to be back home!
How did you know about them?


----------



## chamman

Catherine896 said:


> Aww, atleast they are going to be back home!
> How did you know about them?


i found the female and another shop phoned about the male! well that's if it is them? should be though as its to much of a coincidence: victory:


----------



## Catherine896

Where did you find the female? Was it dumped outside?

Yeah it has to be them!


----------



## chamman

a bloke bought it in the shop and dumped it there, then just walked out! so i said to the lad who work there i will put it on rfuk for sale for him and remembered when i got home about the two stolen ones! so PMed charlie with my number and now shes meeting me 2moz to go see her bosc!: victory:


----------



## asm1006

please let it be them! Fingers crossed for u : victory:


----------



## brittone05

Oooh Charlie - got my fingers tightly crossed that this is your little ones and they will be returned safely to you  

You ain't half been through the mill this last few weeks but lets hope this is the start of things getting back on track


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

just sods law now that im struggling to get to cov


----------



## Drummerkid

you have to!

I really hope its them


----------



## the keeper

iv got every thing cross t i hope there your baby's has the shops got ctv of the b:censor: ask then if so give it to the law IM PRAYING 4 U


----------



## sarah1207

i hope thy are yours, good luck


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

the people from solihull are bringing the male over this evening, and still trying to get to cov. got everything crossed


----------



## jenjen

aww bless, I really hope you get your happy ending. Some people are complete :censor:s. Good luck : victory:


----------



## feorag

Charlie, I've just read this thread! I've got everything crossed that they are yours, but it is a huge coincidence if they're not!!!

Waiting with bated breath to hear!!


----------



## Sid.lola

Yay! Yay! Yay!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

they will be here about 8pm - 8:30pm : victory:


----------



## brittone05

Did you manage to get to Conventry or are they being brought over also?

Got my fingers and toes crossed all ends well chuck xx


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

not been able to get to cov yet, its just the male thats being bought over. really excited, and nervous


----------



## Diablo

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## sam c

O.M.G!!! hope u find them!!!


----------



## to-many-snakes

i hope its your babys back take it the shop in cov is waiting to see if it yours ?


----------



## AshMashMash

sam c said:


> O.M.G!!! hope u find them!!!


So do I.. I am awaiting the results....


----------



## helenaz0

Oh good luck and I so hope it your missing baby. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## asm1006

oh my I feel so nervous for you-please please let it be them: victory:


----------



## sarah1207

oh fingers crossed they are yours,


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

to-many-snakes said:


> i hope its your babys back take it the shop in cov is waiting to see if it yours ?


they are waiting for me to be able to get a lift there.

person just rang they will be here in about 10 mins, so will update asap


----------



## AshMashMash

xx-Charlie-xx said:


> person just rang they will be here in about 10 mins, so will update asap


We are all waiting in anticipation... crosses our fingers, and toes : victory:


----------



## to-many-snakes

ok just didnt want them selling it becase you couldnt get there as i would have payed over the phone for it till you could get there if there was a chance of you losing it 

would break my heart if someone stole mine 

regards james


----------



## Catherine896

Was it him?! I hope so!!


----------



## sarah1207

keep hitting thr refresh button lol


----------



## AshMashMash

sarah1207 said:


> keep hitting thr refresh button lol


I'm subscribed.... and keep getting other peoples posts! lol, JK!


----------



## Bonkers!

sarah1207 said:


> keep hitting thr refresh button lol


SNAP!


----------



## asm1006

me too:lol2:


----------



## Issa

any update, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Catherine896

AHHHH!! Hurry up lol!


----------



## sarah1207

i no the suspence is killing me


----------



## AshMashMash

Its killing me too... and people keep replying in the thread! :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol... I keep thinking theres an answer... :bash:


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

:flrt::flrt: GOT MY BABY BOY BACK :flrt::flrt:

knew it was max straight away, and im sure as hell he recognised me. hes got the scar under his tail, his little heart shaped marking near his head. its deffinatly 100% him. hes currently relaxing on the bed. gonna put him in his viv soon, but i needed loads of cuddles. thank you so much to deanne for retuning him.

:flrt:


----------



## sarah1207

oh im so happy for u, sooooooooooooo glad u got him back


----------



## to-many-snakes

thats great news ust the female to go have the shop got any idea on who brought him in ?


----------



## AshMashMash

YEYYYYYYYYYYY!

Score! 

Congrats!


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

they are sending the cctv to the police.


----------



## Catherine896

Yess!!! So Happy For You!!!

Woooo!!


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

thank you all, im so so so so so so so happy lol


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Awww fantastic news. So happy for you.
I hope you get the female back soon.
Dawn


----------



## quizicalkat

brilliant: victory:


----------



## to-many-snakes

with any luck the cctv will be as clear as day and they can be stopped before they do it to someone else even though i doubt they earnt alot from the shop


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

just hope everyone takes extra caution while the person/s are still out there.


----------



## to-many-snakes

at least they took them to shops and didnt just let them go


----------



## Dirtydozen

excellent news, it was quite obvious it was gonna b him though really. really pleased for you even thought it should ofd never hapnd neway


----------



## asm1006

so pleased for you hunny!!!!:no1:


----------



## Issa

oh cool! Congrats to you for getting them back.


----------



## sami

whoooooo that's awesome  

at least there's a happy ending  or at least half way there... 

sami 

x


----------



## helenaz0

atlast some happy news hopefully now you will get your girl back and all will be well.
Lets hope the CCTV is great and they catch the scum who could do this to anyone


----------



## the keeper

yes 1 back 1 to go did you watch the cctv if so do you recognise the :censor: if i could drive i would take you strait away to cov good luck:flrt:


----------



## beardedlady

thats great news glad he is back safe an sound.congrats hun: victory:


----------



## chamman

im taking the female over to charlies tomorrow so all should be good!: victory:


----------



## the keeper

great news chamman what time so we can tune in :lol2: what brill ending i hope the :censor: or :censor:s get jailed


----------



## Scales and Fangs

Chamman you are a top bloke, well done with the info and i'm sure you have made Charlie very happy.

I have spoken to Charlie and she really has been put through it and i'm so glad that she has this to cling on to.

Also, well done to all those that put up the appeal message and made enquiries.

Rob.


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

Scales and Fangs said:


> Chamman you are a top bloke, well done with the info and i'm sure you have made Charlie very happy.
> 
> I have spoken to Charlie and she really has been put through it and i'm so glad that she has this to cling on to.
> 
> Also, well done to all those that put up the appeal message and made enquiries.
> 
> Rob.


thank you hun ur such a sweetie :flrt:


----------



## chamman

the keeper said:


> great news chamman what time so we can tune in :lol2: what brill ending i hope the :censor: or :censor:s get jailed


 
hopefully around 2pm: victory:


----------



## Scales and Fangs

xx-Charlie-xx said:


> thank you hun ur such a sweetie :flrt:


 
ooohhhh i'm :blush:


----------



## chamman

Scales and Fangs said:


> Chamman you are a top bloke, well done with the info and i'm sure you have made Charlie very happy.
> 
> I have spoken to Charlie and she really has been put through it and i'm so glad that she has this to cling on to.
> 
> Also, well done to all those that put up the appeal message and made enquiries.
> 
> Rob.


 
thanks! just doing what any other decent rep keeper would do!: victory:


----------



## Pirate_pixie

OMG im sooo pleased to hear you got them back, ive got loads of poeple sat im my room and we are all so happy for you...keeping fingers crossed for the female, but im sure all will be ok now


----------



## brittone05

Charlie what wonderful news to hear after the rubbishy few weeks you have had   

I am so glad Max is back safe and sound and won't be long until his partner joins him again woohoo   

CM - well done for being such a fab bloke to get Max back safe and sound


----------



## SiUK

thats awesome news, im lazy and havnt got time to read back through pages can someone breifly fill me in on how they were found please??


----------



## Scales and Fangs

SiUK said:


> thats awesome news, im lazy and havnt got time to read back through pages can someone breifly fill me in on how they were found please??


Lazy git :lol2: i'm off to bed so leave it for someone else 

Night night all


----------



## Bonkers!

Oh that's great! Dead happy for your Charlie


----------



## Guest

so they are both back with charlie thats great news !

any one needs a lift locally let me know i have only just seen this thread


----------



## chamman

it was a real coincidence about the bosc in Cov as charlie had a call from a vet in Leicester saying the same thing so shes there now and I've just spoke to her and its hers! so shes got both back now and the one in Cov that looks just like hers i not:lol2:

good news all round anyway: victory::no1:


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

hi, i now have both my babies back. unfortunatly the one in cov turned out not to be my girl, my vet rang me this morning to tell me that one had been found, the vet said he looked like my female because he had once treated her. went over this morning and just like my boy i knew it was her. i guess its like if you have twins, even if they are 100% identical u know which one is which. we have just got back and bought her home. shes lost some weight and looks alittle dehydrated but she seems happy enough in herself, not too stressed. shes wondering round the upstairs at the moment lol. the male ate this morning which i wasnt sure if he would do so im very happy with that, but then he was always a pig anyway lol i am so happy to have them back, i guess a part of my had always thought i would probably never see them again. everything bad that has happened over the last few days now seems so unimportant. my animals always ment more to me anyway lol. if anyone is ever passing through ur all welcome to pop in for a cuppa and say hi lol 

thank you all so much for all your kind words and help over this difficult time.

will keep everyone updated on how they are doing: victory:

Lots of love lol

Charlie, Jessica and Mad-Max:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx

chamman i cant thank you enough for all the help youve given me, u went out of ur way to do things that not everyone would, u have restored my faith in human nature. thank you so much :no1:


----------



## chamman

xx-Charlie-xx said:


> chamman i cant thank you enough for all the help youve given me, u went out of ur way to do things that not everyone would, u have restored my faith in human nature. thank you so much :no1:


 
no problem just happy to see you have your little ones back safe and sound: victory:


----------



## Iliria

so glad you got them back


----------



## RasperAndy

really made up for you charlie, good news for you at last, 

chamman your a geniune guy and you deserve a medal, nice one matey, 

really happy that this story had a happy ending..............


----------



## Graham

Fantastic news!

Of course the important thing is that you got them back OK, but keep us informed of any developments with the sh*ts that took them won't you?


----------



## Daredevil

Really glad to hear you've got them back!!:no1:


----------



## AshMashMash

Oh, score! You've got both back, nice one! Congrats!


----------



## the keeper

so happy for you charlie well done chamman ace ventura the pet detective :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: top man and the shop keeper two :no1:


----------



## Catherine896

YAAAAAAAAAYYY!!!! 
Thats amazing that you got them back!
Where did the vet find her?


----------



## Esarosa

aw charlie i'm so happy you got your babies back, hope they catch the evil gits who did this and lock them up


----------



## Storm Python

So made up for you mate.Hope they arent too upset by there little journey.
Shamman is the salt of the earth.TOP BLOKE!!!
:no1:


----------



## chamman

reptile_seaford said:


> So made up for you mate.Hope they arent too upset by there little journey.
> Shamman is the salt of the earth.TOP BLOKE!!!
> :no1:


 
:lol2:Shamman its chamman! as in chameleon man:lol2:


----------



## MSL

FAB FAB FAB FAB.......FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!: victory:: victory::no1:


----------



## iangreentree

*please help stolen reptiles*

gold stars all round:no1: well done i'm so glad they are safe and sound x x x x x


----------



## K.J.Geckos

so glad you got them back.i would of been worried sick too!


----------



## Johelian

Very happy that this has ended well - I cant imagine how I would have felt if it had happened to me. Well done to all involved.


----------



## asm1006

Oh wow-thats the best news!:no1:
You must be so relieved. Hope they catch whoever took them.


----------



## feorag

Charlie - that's wonderful news! What a network RFUK has!!!

I hope they don't suffer any after-effects from their experience and that the police catch the B**tards that stole them in the first place!

Chamman - bloody good job!!!


----------



## Razaiel

Brilliant news!! I saw your previous sig where someone had stolen them  How lovely to have them back - I know I'd have been going mad if any of my lot disappeared! And well done to Chamman too - what great folks there are around! : victory:


----------



## miffikins

Thats excellent news :no1::no1::no1: Must be such a relief!

Well done Chamman too, super detective! :no1:

Hopefully the theiving :censor: will get what they deserve!

Glad it all ended well for you Charlie

: victory:


----------



## SelinaRealm

I have just spent ages reading through all 22 pages of this thread....

I really felt your pain when your babies were missing, I can only imagine how I would feel if someone naffed off with any of my much loved pets.

I am so so glad there has been a happy ending.....I almost cried.... It was also great how lots of members all rallied together to get the word of the theft out there.....

I hope that the theaving :censor:s get whats due to them!!!!


----------



## Niccired

Im so glad you got your babies back charlie!!! :no1: I knew a pair had been stolen but never realised they were yours :crazy:


Hope they are recovering well :no1:


----------



## MrKing

Congratulations Charlie and nice work Chamman

RFUK is a Great community. :notworthy:


----------

